# Matrix - What style?



## Drunken Master (Mar 18, 2002)

I realise this has probably been asked at sometime but have not been able to find any reference to it.

The martial arts that are in the film Matrix look really good on camera.

I was just wondering if anyone knew what style this is?


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm curious about this myself.  Definitely kung fu, but what
style?


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 18, 2002)

not completely sure here either.  the lastest black belt issue has a section dedicated to martial art movie stars. it includes the matrix but all it says is kung fu.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

It is called Hollywood Kung Fu.It is a very hard core program but instead you paying the instructor if you are lucky enough to get to practice this form of Kung Fu they will pay you to do it.It requires the use of wires and computer animation and what you can actually do in person is definately different from what you can do on the screen,the upside to this is that everyone that meets you after you study this form of Kung Fu will assume that you know what you are doing and you can prewtend to be the supreme master of this form of Kung Fu,when in all actuallity you could not fight your way out of a wet paper bag.

The preceding information was written with tongue firmly in cheek and please take it as such.  :rofl:


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 21, 2002)

Kickyou is correct from what I know they were just taught some basic stances and moves but it wasn't any particular style beside movie fu.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

Even though 80% of what they do in the Matrix could not be done by a human being it is great to watch and wish isn't it.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 21, 2002)

> Even though 80% of what they do in the Matrix could not be done by a human being it is great to watch and wish isn't it.



Definitely.  Although there's loads of wires used, I still prefer side
angle shots in fighting scenes, as opposed to the angle of behing
the one receiving the hit.   It's soooo obvious the guy's like 10 
foot away from him.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kickyou _
> 
> *Even though 80% of what they do in the Matrix could not be done by a human being it is great to watch and wish isn't it. *



You mean I'm the only member on the board that can do those things.


----------



## DJDragon (May 3, 2002)

There isnt any styles really.  Just a selction of stances, blocks, stirikes and basic kicks coreographed together.


----------



## Pyrael (May 15, 2002)

i thought it was pretty much a mix....i saw an aubatido by morpheus, bits of tkd and a hell of a lot of kung fu....remind you that neo uploaded the info of a lot of styles including jeet kune do (right?)


----------



## DJDragon (May 18, 2002)

The styles that Neo learnt that they showed were.

Ju Jitsu
Savate
Kempo
Drunken Boxing
Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 19, 2002)

i particularly like the homages to the Wong Fei Hung and Bruce Lee in the Morphaeus vs Neo fight by the stances. makes it all the more enjoyable for us MA flick fans. nice one Wachowski bros.

Besides those weren't the only styles learn't. he was at it for ten hours straight remember


----------



## DJDragon (May 20, 2002)

Yeh I realised that he musted of learned alot more styles, but those were the names that they showed.

As for that Bruce Lee style stance by Neo - before he goes into the triple air kick, I think he positions his body too low.  He should be more upright.  And his left side not right, should have been facing forward since in his triple kick, he started with the right leg.

I've watched that movie too much.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 20, 2002)

no such thing as too much!

us MA movie buffs are a sad breed aren't we........anyone for tennis?...............no? ok martial arts movies it is then!


----------

